
Huawei Should IPO in the US - ceohockey60
https://twitter.com/kevinsxu/status/1263854534880718848
======
1cvmask
This must win the joke tweet of the year award.

~~~
xwolfi
But that's the main problem isn't it ?

If americans could get richer owning a piece of their infrastructure, they
would protect Huawei. The fact it's stubbornly private exacerbates the
suspicions, however realistic it is that Xi Jinping uses 5G antennas to listen
to your grandma birthday calls.

~~~
oluwie
I don't think Huawei, or any other Chinese investor really that wants to trade
Chinese citizens getting rich by buying into Huawei over Americans citizens
getting rich by buying into Huawei.

